# Coolant cap



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all, I just want to make sure that the coolant cap is supposed to be very easy to twist. All my previous vehicles required that I pushed down hard to twist like a perscription drug bottle. This one I am able to turn without doing that. Thanks!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Is it located on a reservoir or the radiator itself?


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

reservoir


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah those are made easy to remove.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

They are easy to remove cold. When the coolant is hot and under pressure, it's tougher to get off. 

Don't worry about it coming off, it won't.


----------

